# My sister bought a PC, just because it was pink!



## Thank The Cheese (Aug 13, 2007)

Macs aren't for everyone, no doubt, so when my sister -- after planning to buy a MacBook for many months -- announced she was buying a Dell laptop I was mildly irritated/disappointed but nothing much. Until, that is, she revealed her reason for choosing a Dell...simply because it came in pink!!

of all the freakin' reasons!

I suppose even spyware seems cute when it's in a shiny pink wrapper?


----------



## nixgeek (Aug 13, 2007)

Maybe the nice shade of red from the RSOD in Vista would contrast well with the pink of her Dell laptop. 

I wouldn't have felt so bad if it was one of the Ubuntu models, but ah well.  Live and learn I guess.

Incidentally when my sister was looking for a laptop, she got a refurbished iBook G4 14" and has been happy with it ever since. 

Maybe you should have told her about Colorware and their color modifications to the Macbooks?  They can come in pink too!


----------



## Qion (Aug 13, 2007)

Cute MacBook!

(Sorry about your misinformed sister, Mr. Cheese.)


----------



## nixgeek (Aug 13, 2007)

Qion said:


> Cute MacBook!
> 
> (Sorry about your misinformed sister, Mr. Cheese.)



Heh....just looking at it is giving me cavities. ::ha::


----------



## Qion (Aug 13, 2007)

My thoughts exactly, Nix.


----------



## Lt Major Burns (Aug 13, 2007)

yeah a guy at work bought himself a dell xps laptop purely becuase it had colour-changing leds on the outside.  i mean for gods sake!


----------



## Mikuro (Aug 13, 2007)

I think it's a pity Apple doesn't make colorful computers anymore. White is the new beige. (I know the iMacs aren't white anymore, but gray is just the new...gray.)

The idea of someone buying a Dell for _style_ is a little disturbing.


----------



## Qion (Aug 13, 2007)

Mikuro said:


> I think it's a pity Apple doesn't make colorful computers anymore. White is the new beige. (I know the iMacs aren't white anymore, but gray is just the new...gray.)
> 
> The idea of someone buying a Dell for _style_ is a little disturbing.



I've been worrying that while Apple gets increasingly popular, the uniqueness of their designs will wear off. Further customization would be nice, coloured computers would be nice... even stained metal would be nice . 

We can always whine about something, of course.


----------



## sgould (Aug 13, 2007)

I know a girl who buys cars only with light blue interior trim.  She likes the colour and says she doesn't care what colour the outside is, because she can't see it when she's driving!!


----------



## Giaguara (Aug 13, 2007)

I guess it could be worse...


----------



## Cheryl (Aug 13, 2007)

> &#8220;PC users now tend to be men, but we&#8217;re hoping to attract women with this product."



I wonder if they meant young girls rather than women


----------



## Satcomer (Aug 13, 2007)

Giaguara said:


> I guess it could be worse...



Don't tell me that you Giauara are thinking about getting a Hello Kitty treatment on your Macs.


----------



## ergo proxy (Aug 14, 2007)

I quite like the simple aluminum casing on my Macs,
but I also like things like this


----------



## Qion (Aug 14, 2007)

ergo proxy said:


> I quite like the simple aluminum casing on my Macs,
> but I also like things like this



That's really neat. Old, but neat.


----------



## Ferdinand (Aug 14, 2007)

wow!!!

now I know how they make the computers look so old in Lost (the TV show)! I always assumed they just bought old ones...


----------



## Snaffle (Sep 9, 2007)

Can I punch your sister in the face?


----------

